# sterilisation reversal 30.10.07



## twinkletoes80

Hi 

i was wondering if anyone can help i am having a sterilisation reversal on 30th oct, i had the clips 3 yrs ago, i have got 2 children last was born via c section when i had sterilisation it was day release this time 3 - 5 days in hospital i am very excited but a bit scared of the pain is it as bad as c section ( doc told me he will be using c section scar) how long is op for roughly ? how long will i feel like pooh for ?
any info would be great i cant seem to find alot on line

many thanks

em xx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hello , 
I'm in the same boat as you i want it done but am real scared of the recovery and pain so i am looking to have it done by keyhole surgery its hard to find doctors that do it but they are out there. The  success rate is higher open surgery .I almost felt i would have it done then worry about pain after as the pain of not having done in my mind is gutting   
                                         wouldbegreat


----------



## twinkletoes80

Hi Lainey,

thankyou for your reply, i hope you find some one that can do keyhole surgery, can i ask is keyhole the same as how the sterilisation was done ? ie prongs and no major cut ? i am expecting to be in alot of pain after op and im getting more scared as the time gets closer but hopefully it is worth it in the end.


em xx


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Em

I had my reversal op on 15th June and I really didn't find it that bad    If I remember right I think the op lasted about an hour and a half for me but that was because my cons found it a touch harder than expected.  Afterwards I just found that I was a bit sore really, was never in any pain as such as was dosed up that much on painkillers    The only thing I didn't like at all was the morphine which made me sick    Not sure whether it's the same as a c-section as I've never had one but was told that the recovery period is the same so had to have 6 weeks off work.  Hope I've helped a little but if you want to ask anything else then fire away honey  

Good luck with your op and I hope it goes well  


Debs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I had a reversal in 2004. I had the cut on my old C Section scar.

For me I was in a bit of pain after the op. But the painkillers do help. The pain is the same after a C section and just the uncomfortable 'pulling' feeling of the stitches/staples. I was given Diclofenac for the pain.

I was told NOT to lift for 6 months after the op. I had the staples out 5 days later (which was far too early in my GP's opinion) and my wound opened up later in the evening. My GP and the nurse said that they wanted me to go back in a have it re-opened and re-stitched but I did'nt want to go back to hospital again so they just treated it like any other wound. It healed beautifully.

Glad you're having it done...having a few days pain far outweighs the positive results it gives. As you've only been sterilised for 3 yrs and you had clips, your surgery should be about 80% successful. I had rings put on when I had mine done and I lost 3cm of tube. I was unlucky to have had an ectopic pregnancy a year after I had mine done and lost my right tube. 

Few surgeons do Keyhole for reversals. Because they can get a better look if you are completely opened up and as they use very delicate microsurgery it's easier for them.

Best of luck for your surgey and may it work for you  

Vicki x


----------



## twinkletoes80

Hi all,

thanks all for replying i am still scared but getting more excited as it gets nearer, am i reading right debs that your pregnant ? if so gosh that didnt take long at all i have been told to start trying after 6 wks is that cos tubes are healing or cos my scar is healing ? mrs redcap is it normal to have staples not stitches ? i am hoping stitches that desolve, i am being kept in for 3 to 5 days then having dp look after me for 10 days after so im hoping i will be all ok by end of that time. Lainey well done for booking it the time will go by so quickly argghh lol.

em xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

I had a reversal in May 07 by Open surgery felt grotty for about 3 weeks and went back to work after 6 weeks.
My scar was glued only had internal stitches which never saw, Right after the op they gave me Morphine which took the pain all away but when it came back it was very uncomfortable.
Walking and getting in and out of bed was a nightmare for about 10 days.
I am glad i had it done and wish now i had it before IVF although still waiting for the BFP...The surgeons tell you to start trying for a baby as soon as you feel up to it..
The 1 down side is my periods are a lot heavier and v painful and they weren`t before hand..
Jayne


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi 
Hope you are OK i expect your nervous now .But just keep in mind how you would feel if you didn't have it done   . I am thinking of you good luck 
wouldbegreat


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi 
I have brought my op forwed to the 19/11/07 as someone offered to help with the children i am so relived as it was a bit close to Xmas and need to get it over and done with .
                              wouldbegreat


----------



## twinkletoes80

Hi 

thankyou all for your messages i am so scared i go in today at 12.30 for the op argghhh, lainey i think moving the dates forward is best to much time in between lets our minds run riot, i will be discharged hopefully fri i will try and post on here as soon as possible best wishes to all


em xx


----------



## missyb

came across your post whilst being nosey... good luck em with your op xx

amanda xx


----------



## twinkletoes80

hi,

just wanted to say have got back home today after having op, all went well right side was bit harder then left cos clip further down but surgeon said all went well he also did ovarian drilling cos pcos still in pain had morphine first night and next day made me sick today only been on paracetamol and volteral that why feeling the pain it feels worse cos of trapped air/wind we can start trying in just over 5 wks really pleased will post more when feel better but even though in pain know i feel better already yippee

em xx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Well done Em 
I'm glad you are OK sounds like it all went well and very reassuring for me too not long now for me now .Hope to speak to you soon .
                              wouldbegreat


----------



## twinkletoes80

hi lainey,

just wanted to say had the beads out today i was so scared i cried before she took them off but it took seconds and wow the main pain has gone i can honestly say before today i did bit if crying of why oh why did i do it blah blah but now i feel back to normal i am so glad i did it i am up and about nearly normal odd pain when get up to quick but been told should be normal in 2 weeks, my fingers are crossed for you it is such a brill feeling once all done.

em xx


----------



## twinkletoes80

I had my final consultation and have been told all is well and we can start trying now, he is going to find out if need to take metformin to help, i had ovarian drilling same time as reversal so my af was v painful.

em xx


----------



## hopeforababy

Twinkle,
            just wanted to say congratulations on your reversal and wish you a speedy BFP! 
I was due to have a reversal this Oct but found out that my daughter was expecting so I'm now a gran at the ripe old age of 31! baby was born on the 26 Oct.
Me and hubby would still like another child but we will have to put our plans on hold for now.
Wishing you all the best 
Hope x


----------



## Louise29

Sorry to butt in girls but im looking into reversal at the minute. You can see that Im not much good at the IVF lark so think that a reversal would be best. Im just having trouble finding a consultant to do it as the one that did my sterilisation wont offer me a reversal and told me to go down IVF route. 

Sorry for the babbling. Has anyone had it done near bedfordshire/cambridgshire area.

Thanks

Louise xxx


----------

